# front disk brake rotor question



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

my 68 gto has a two piece front rotor. I assume it is original. I can't find the minimum thickness that the rotor can be. The books only have the one piece rotor listing for minimum thickness. Is it possable that these are after market rotors? Please help.

matt


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Usually the minimum thickness is stamped on the edge of the rotor. If they are orig then you may need to run some sand paper around the edge to see if you can find the numbers.


----------

